# Anhydrous anyone?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone using anhydrous on Bermuda grass? Thinking of going to it this year in order to save a dollar possibly.....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've never seen it used around me. With our sandy loam soil I suspect it won't seal very well. Anyway, it would harm my soil microbes and I'd have to buy some expensive magic elixir to resuscitate them. I've had decent results with liquid and had minimal banding, but it involves more driving and the granular dealer is only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Cen-Tex (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to try it also, but I'd have to drive 50 miles to get it. Some older guys in my area used it and had good results but gave it up because of the hassle. I am very sandy and am told it won't stay. I'd like to try it anyway.

Call Wako in Enid OK, they build applicators just for this and seem very knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I custom baled some Coastal on a place last year that applied anhydrous and I wasn't impressed with the yield compared to other fields I baled. The soil on this farm was very sandy.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

AA works very well in heavy clay.

On sandy ground any nitrogen will be gone in 6 weeks, regardless of the amount, In clay soils the AA will persist for 6 years for sure.

It all depends on the soil type.

I am considering changing to use 28, or 32, or that plus 10-34 down the same plumbing system.

I like AA with 10-34-0 down thew same shank. Spacing the drops at 30 to 60 inch spacing. Probably sue 48" drops.

If I could build a dry system I would put our Urea and 11-52-0 as well as 0-0-60.

As for AA I like 400 lbs of AA which would be 500 lbs/A of 32.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Hate it. So dangerous. Got knocked out a several years ago, when changing tanks.

Technology is probably better now then 20 years ago as far safety. We just use manure and urea.


----------

